# Advice for new spoon casting setup



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Over the last year or so, I've been watching my local beach change. There are a lot of fish that are within reach, that I haven't seen before. So now, I gotta get em.

What I want: a rig that can sling a 2 oz spoon at least 150 yards. I am guessing that's a fairly long rod. Not sure if that's a conventional or spinning reel. Rod needs to be as thin as possible. This will be for kingfish, and will most likely hook the occasional tarpon.

Ok, discussion open.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Good to see a post from you, been a while. What do you prefer, spinning or conventional? I have a CPS 13' 3-6 oz. spinning rod that casts very well, light and sensitive, but also pulled in a big ray with it and it didn't break. 2 oz. may be a little light for this rod but I'm sure in the right hands it would work. How has the fishing been in FL?


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey, pop

I'm not sure if the CPS is quite what I'm looking for. Definitely want to get the rating down to a 2 oz sweet spot, because that's the size spoon I throw the most. I also want to keep the size and weight down, as this would ideally be an all day rod.

My personal preference will always be conventional, but maybe that isn't practical for what I want to do with this setup. I like the way my Avet reels are built, but they're never gonna cast the distances that I'm looking for. My kid has a Penn slammer reel, which is built like a tank. I think that might be the ticket in a 5500 size, if I had to go spinning. It's got enough drag to stop a compact car. And I most definitely want braid. Unless there's a new generation of conventional reels that cast well, have loads of drag, and lots of line capacity, I'm guessing that I'm probably gonna end up spinning. I figure I'm only ever going to get 2 out of 3, however I go.

This is a pretty serious heavy, but agile rig. It isn't for shark fishing, but may hook the occasional. It will be used to target up to 175 hard running fish from shore. Not interested in ****ing around, walking them up and down the beach. It will also go to Mexico and Costa Rica with me for rooster fishing.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

CTS vapor trail with a VS 200.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I will never buy a Van Staal reel as long as I live. LOL


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

So I've been looking quite a bit, and that CTS Vapor Trail looks to be a winner.

I initially thought that 10' might be a good length. I'm beginning to think that may be on the short end. Thoughts?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd also suggest looking at the Century Slingshot and the ODM Frontier X


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

In my opinion, you'd basically be looking for a carp rod (if you need the length) and a 4000 size reel. Both, very light in weight if you're going to be slinging it all day. 

The rod would be long in length with enough flex to get lures out there and enough backbone to fight anything big that gets on your line. You have to decide on if it's going to be 2 or 3 pieces. Daiwa's Mad Dragon used to be cheap (60 bucks on Ebay)...12 footer, 2 piece. Now it's over 100. Cabelas has 13' salt whoopin' stick that has gone up to 90 bucks and is a 3 piece unit. Very nice rod, but broke my heart. My problem with it was the crappy/shitty eyes. I owned 3 before giving up on them (refund/under warranty). Just pissy manufacturing quality. I picked up a cheap carbon fiber rod to fill the gap between the 9 and 15 footers that I have...and also use a few 10 footers for slinging lures. My problem is that I'm not a fan of 10 foot or longer rods that are 2 piece units. 

I have a Daiwa Lexa 4000 and a Accurist AC30 PTI (quantum). The Lexa is a little heavy and the spool capacity is a short on the Accurist. The AC30 is under 10/Lexa 16 ounces. I love both reels and those are the ones I throw lures with the most. I'd think you'd want something with a decent drag (over 15lbs) that would hold 300 yards of braid. I have a few rods that I exchange the reels between and they work good for me...

...Of course, I don't have to deal with tarpon and having hooked up with a few...I know they can eliminate a 200 yard spool w/a 13lb drag in under a minute


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

No, I want a reel that has more like 30 pounds of drag. Something like a Penn slammer, if it has to be a spinner.

There are tarpon on our beach that run upwards of 200 lbs. They laugh at 13lbs of drag.

I certainly do not want a 3-piece rod. In fact, for such a specialized bit of equipment, I'd actually prefer a 1-piece. Even if I have to get a custom built from a blank.


----------

